

New Google tech ‘uProxy’ to provide uncensored Internet for global activists - g0lden
http://rt.com/usa/google-uproxy-uncensored-encrypted-internet-524/

======
onion2k
This is a brilliant move on the part of Google. Solving a real problem with a
(seemingly) good solution. But it's not without it's drawbacks - namely the
fact it's from Google. Google have cooperated with intelligence agencies in
the past. We know this. For the project to be a success it needs to be
_completely_ open - anyone should be able to audit all of the code. Hopefully
that will be the case.

